# CableNet?



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi all!

Has anyone come across CableNet as Internet provider. The offer on thier web seems very ok but some forums say they should be avoided. 

Anders


----------



## APW (Apr 15, 2009)

From personal experience i can say that cablenet is a 'hit and miss' ISP.

I was a network admin for Cablenet while they were upgrading the company backbone. 

the service they offer is GREAT however the customer service is pretty poor and the front-line staff know zilch when it comes to the network (they'll change your modem to 'sort out a problem' when infact they need a Radio Freq engineer to check the signal quality)

If you shout loud enough they will help, don't be afraid to go to the offices and ask to speak to a manager/whoever they have that is senior. 

but major problems are rare, the company has had millions invested in it and they'll have a fibre-link off island soon (and then Cyprus joins the internet age..)


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

APW said:


> From personal experience i can say that cablenet is a 'hit and miss' ISP.
> 
> I was a network admin for Cablenet while they were upgrading the company backbone.
> 
> ...


We will stay in the Paphos area and need a very reliable provider to run our business. I have long experience so I am not afraid to take on the manager if needed. Today we have 2 lines to be secure, 1 DSL and one Cable line. What I understand is Cable internet very rare on Cyprus

If I read homepages from the providers they only offer 4 Mb but here in the forum I can read indications about 8 Mb is available

Is it like this

Anders


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

PrimeTel uses ADSL2+ and is supposed to be half-decent. They have fibre-optic connections. 

http://www.primetel.com.cy/en

8mb max right now but they will be introducing upto 100mb soon.

http://www.primetel.com.cy/en/press...test-internet-speeds-cyprus-30-50-and-100mbps


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

cyta are the state run and most common supplier.. good network but try getting support after 2:30.. primetel are competitors and are more hungry for business so more competitive.. cablenet are ok.. i would go primetel if poss.

apw - we are in the same game


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Primetel has two different lines of business- households and businesses. For reliability for the business make sure you get a business account and not the household kind.


----------



## APW (Apr 15, 2009)

Cablenet has one 'achilles heel' and that is it's catchment area, 

due to the fact that cablenet has to have IT'S OWN cable travelling to your house (unlike ADSL that makes use of the telephone system) so if you're IN the 'catchment area' you're in luck, if you're not then you have no option of going with cablenet until they decide you're in a new expansion plan..

i run on primetel (just outside of CN's latest expansion) and i have had a great experience with it. very solid. Cablenet (that we use at work) has been up and down more times recently then a wh*res underwear.

but then this happens, you'll get 6 months of rip-roaring speed and then 2 weeks of pretty bad service until the owner gets the bandwidth cap increased.. (not it's actual name, simplification) and then another 6 months of good service..


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

APW said:


> Cablenet has one 'achilles heel' and that is it's catchment area,
> 
> due to the fact that cablenet has to have IT'S OWN cable travelling to your house (unlike ADSL that makes use of the telephone system) so if you're IN the 'catchment area' you're in luck, if you're not then you have no option of going with cablenet until they decide you're in a new expansion plan..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. It seems that we will go for Primetel and hope for the best. I also read on the homepage that they will soon offer very high speeds using VDSL. We have it in germany and its Super

ANders


----------



## APW (Apr 15, 2009)

problem with anything in the cyprus market is not the 'end-point to backbone' connection to worry about (unless on a very old aluminium wired Tel Ex) but more the horrible bottleneck that we have from cyprus to the rest of the world..

i know for a fact that cablenet can offer 100 Mbps (backend and the RF network could handle it for a reasonable selection of users) but the connection from cyprus wouldnt handle anything like the traffic they would need 

the mainland doesn't have this problem because it costs considerably less to just have a team hang fibre across country, rather then submerge armoured fibre along the bottom of the ocean


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

APW said:


> problem with anything in the cyprus market is not the 'end-point to backbone' connection to worry about (unless on a very old aluminium wired Tel Ex) but more the horrible bottleneck that we have from cyprus to the rest of the world..
> 
> i know for a fact that cablenet can offer 100 Mbps (backend and the RF network could handle it for a reasonable selection of users) but the connection from cyprus wouldnt handle anything like the traffic they would need
> 
> the mainland doesn't have this problem because it costs considerably less to just have a team hang fibre across country, rather then submerge armoured fibre along the bottom of the ocean


What I understand is that Primetel is working with a fiber to the mainland. But timeframe is perhaps a problem


----------



## APW (Apr 15, 2009)

Primetel and cablenet are working together on a fibre link to the mainland (can't remember where the submarine station on the other end was) 

after this has been implemented and working they'll have to run fibre from limassol/larnaca to nicosia (this could take a while depending on what timelines were like) before the entire island is catered for.

after that Cyprus is set for a while.. and we'll be out of the clutches of CYTA supplying our connection to the outside world. (multiple, redundant, independant connections is a GOOD thing when it comes to hundreds of Km of fibre on the sea bed  )

fibre = fibre optic cable (good transmission qualities for long stretches, but fragile)
submarine station = 'landing point' for a submarine cable


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

APW said:


> Primetel and cablenet are working together on a fibre link to the mainland (can't remember where the submarine station on the other end was)
> 
> after this has been implemented and working they'll have to run fibre from limassol/larnaca to nicosia (this could take a while depending on what timelines were like) before the entire island is catered for.
> 
> ...


Yes it far from what I have here in Germany. 50 Mbit download and 7 Mbit upload for 49 euro per month. But better then when we built wireless on Tenerife 2000. 3 Mbit max 

Hope for the best


----------

